# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Haukivuoren junapysähdysten lakkautus kumottiin

## Joonas Pio

Haukivuorella pysähtyvät junat myös elokuun aikataulukauden vaihdoksesta eteenpäin. VR:n hallintoneuvosto teki asiasta uuden päätösesityksen, joka hyväksyttiin yksimielisesti. Länsi-Savon uutinen

----------


## JSL

Risikko hyväksyin Haukivuoren pysähdyksen lopettamisen: http://yle.fi/uutiset/liikenneminist...pureta/7397638 
Onkohan pian entinen ministeri? Toinen vaihtoehto on että "sopimukset pidetään" lauseella suomalaisessa kauppaoikeudessa ei ole merkitystä. Jostaisin aika suureen muutokseen 
jos KoHO ei tosta tapauksesta ärähdä koska lain pitää olla kaikille samanlainen. Nyt esimerkkinä jos Jankon asvaltti ja betoni on tehnyt sopimuksen valtion kanssa teitten 
päällystämisestä. Kohta firmaa ei vaan huvita tehdä hommia loppuun ja yrittäjä voi livetä sopimuksesta ilman sanktioita.

----------


## Multsun poika

Miksi oli entinen?

Hyvä ja rohkea päätös ministeriltä. Ja mitä tuo ministerille kuuluukaan.

Pikkupaikkojen pysähdyksiä saisi karsia mielestäni enemmänkin, jotta isojen kaupunkien välille saataisiin lisää matkustajia. Kuopiosta Helsinkiin kulkevaa liikematkustajaa varmasti pysähdys H-vuorella ärsyttää.

Lain kanssa näillä asioilla ei ole mitään tekemistä, eiväthän kansalaiset nytkään ole yhdenvertaisia palveluiltaan. Esimerkiksi Savon juna ei pysähdy Otavassa (huutava vääryys nro 1), eikä Pieksämäellä ole Kosmos-ravintolaa (huutava vääryys nro 2).

----------


## Kani

Ylipäätään voisi Suomen kaltaisen tehottoman ja syrjäisen pläntin keskittää EU:ssa jonnekin, missä on paljon ihmisiä. Reuna-alueet syövät turhaan ydinalueiden kehittymismahdollisuuksia.

----------


## j-lu

> Ylipäätään voisi Suomen kaltaisen tehottoman ja syrjäisen pläntin keskittää EU:ssa jonnekin, missä on paljon ihmisiä. Reuna-alueet syövät turhaan ydinalueiden kehittymismahdollisuuksia.


Meinasin kirjoittaa, että on olemassa sellainen instrumentti kuin markkinatalous, joka tehokkaasti päättää, missä junia kannattaa pysäytellä, mutta sitten muistin ettei markkinataloudella ole mitään tekemistä Suomen rautatieliikenteen tai ylipäänsä joukkoliikenteen kanssa.

Yhtä kaikki, sellainen utopia on olemassa, jossa byrokraatti ei päätä hajauttamisesta tai keskittämisestä, junien pysähtymisestä, vaan ihmiset valitsevat. Yhdessä kohti viimeistä taistoa ja parempaa huomista!

----------

